# Help on cider



## Memnoch (12/7/16)

Hi 

I juiced 35kg and it have me 20l of juice. I have been fermenting it and used mj empire yeast based on it should give sweeter flavour according to brew store. Used campden tablet to kill wild yeast before adding year after 24 hours. Been fermenting a week started at 1.050ish and currently 1.020 still bubbling. Temp appox 14-15 degrees c

1. Should I try heating it up a bit to ferment quicker

2. Does attached pictures look ok and not infected? 

3. Has a slight sulfer smell guessing this should ferment out?


----------



## Memnoch (12/7/16)

Picture of inside fermenter


----------



## indica86 (12/7/16)

Looks fine.
I'd warm it a bit.
Empire is an ale yeast suited t 18°c.
Unsure why the brew shop said it will be sweeter though....


----------



## dcan6303 (12/7/16)

1. You are a bit on the low end of the temp range for an ale yeast, but if it is still working away I would just let it do its thing. One week is not overly long, and a low and slow ferment could give you a cleaner result anyway. If you are able to bump it up a couple of degrees it will help it finish though.

2. Looks like you have a fair bit of apple pulp / skin in there so its a bit hard to tell, so I would let taste be your guide. If it tastes ok, your sweet.

3. The sulfur smell is common with cider and should dissipate with age. Adding yeast nutrient at the beginning of ferment can help with this as pure apple juice lacks some of the stuff yeast needs to be happy.


----------



## Reman (12/7/16)

Yeah I would bump up the temp to 20c+. Not sure you really want a "clean" ferment with cider, it ferments so dry some esters make it taste like something.

Other thing to remember is that cider likes conditioning time, 4-6 weeks if you can stand to wait that long without drinking it.


----------



## manticle (12/7/16)

I'm at the other end of the scale. Longer, cooler ferment for cider. Patience is key.

Sulphur is not unexpected but good nutrient next time may help reduce it. You added campden so extra sulphur may be present during fermentation.

Just saw dcan603's post - yes.


----------



## klangers (13/7/16)

Yeah traditional English cider methods are low, slow ferment and a long as hell cold conditioning period.


----------



## Airgead (13/7/16)

Yep. Crush and ferment in autumn, condition cold all winter and drink in the spring. 

Mine ferments at ambient in late autumn (round 15 this year) but then I use a wine yeast.


----------

